# Netzwerk durchsuchen



## Danielku15 (3. März 2006)

Hi Leute. 

Ich arbeite mit gerade ein wenig in VB ein. Ich hab nun ein kleines Projekt vor. Ich möchte einen kleinen Net-Send Messenger programmieren. Ich wollte nun 2 Comboboxen mit je folgenden Elementen füllen. 
1. Combobox: Verfügbare Arbeitsgruppen 
2. Combobox: Verfügbare Computer in der derzeitig ausgewählten Arbeitsgruppe

Jetzt habe ich das Problem dass ich nicht weiß wie ich nach den verfügbaren Arbeitsgruppen und den verfügbaren PCs suchen soll. Ich hab bereits erfahrungen mit anderen Programmiersprachen es geht also rein darum dass mir die Funktionen nicht bekannt sind. Wäre nett wenn da mal jemand ein paar nützliche Infos posten könnte. Ich habe bereits gesucht jedoch nicht viel über Netzwerke in VB gefunden

mfg Daniel


----------



## Shakie (3. März 2006)

Zum Auflisten aller Computer in der *eigenen* Arbeitsgruppe gibt es im Internet viele Tutorials. Zum Auflisten *aller* Computer in *allen Arbeitsgruppen* kenne ich nur dieses Code-Beispiel.
Das ist aber wohl kaum Code um sich in VB "einzuarbeiten"...
Außerdem dauert es sehr lange, sich alle Arbeitsgruppen aufzulisten. Das liegt aber am Windoof.


----------



## Danielku15 (13. März 2006)

Okey, dann werd ich mal bei der eigenen Arbeitsgruppe bleiben. Mein "Problem" ist dass ich mit VisualBasic.net auf Visual Studio 2005.net arbeite. Da konnte ich noch nicht viel finden. Denn was ich mitbekommen habe gibts da unterschiede im Programmieren zwischen "normalen" VB und VB.net 2005. 
Wäre toll wenn ihr da ein paar Links hättet.
gruß Daniel


----------



## Shakie (14. März 2006)

Sag doch gleich, dass du mit VB.Net arbeitest! Dann bist du nämlich im *falschen Forum*!
Richtiges Forum: hier bzw. in deinem Fall wohl das Unterforum .NET Web und Kommunikation


----------

